# Any Way to Tell if Raw Chicken is Bad?



## thecactuswill

Besides the 'sell by' date of course... Any surefire way to tell?


----------



## pdswife

SMELL it!!


----------



## thecactuswill

But raw chicken always has a slight odor to it doesn't it?  Even a fresh new package from the store, I can smell a hint of something or other... After all, if you can't smell a dead creature, something must be wrong with your nose right?


----------



## middie

Believe me... you'll KNOW if it smells bad !


----------



## Gretchen

Yes indeed. NO doubt at all. Talking about spoilage of course--not bacterial disease presence.


----------



## GB

We are not talking about a 





			
				thecactuswill said:
			
		

> slight odor


 We are talking about a strong bad smell.


----------



## ella/TO

It STINKS!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

really really stinks a lot.


----------



## VeraBlue

the normal chicken colour will have tinged to grey and it will smell really bad.

Really really bad


----------



## BreezyCooking

To be honest, I wouldn't have raw chicken sitting in my fridge so long that it was tinged with grey & smelled really bad.

I only hold raw poultry in the fridge - or any other raw meat for that matter - for 3 days tops.  If I'm not going to use it within that time, it goes into the freezer or the trash.  As far as fresh fish, if I'm not going to cook it the same day I purchase it, it's definitely cooked the following day.


----------



## TexanFrench

Raw chicken that is spoiling is slimier than it should be, grayish, and smells.  But frankly, if it is past the sell-by date, I wouldn't use it at all. You don't want to deal with food poisoning, at any level!  (My mother-in-law used to be "too economical" to throw out old food, and she would eat all the stuff she wouldn't serve the family.  She also had lots of tummy aches and vomiting attacks and what-not.  Not that she ever linked being sick to her stomach with eating old food... sigh...)

When I buy chicken I can't cook today or tomorrow, it goes into the freezer.


----------



## VeraBlue

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> To be honest, I wouldn't have raw chicken sitting in my fridge so long that it was tinged with grey & smelled really bad.
> 
> I only hold raw poultry in the fridge - or any other raw meat for that matter - for 3 days tops.  If I'm not going to use it within that time, it goes into the freezer or the trash.  As far as fresh fish, if I'm not going to cook it the same day I purchase it, it's definitely cooked the following day.



Did I suggest in some way that you would have chicken sitting around that long?  Or are you considering that I would?   Interesting that of all the responses that indicated a way to ascertain if chicken had spoiled or not, you chose mine to quote, and with a touch of disdain...   It seems that many people know how to distinguish bad poultry from good.  I wouldn't presume to suggest that all of those posters had rotting poultry in their fridge, would you?


----------



## mudbug

It's that sweetish smell that tips me off.


----------



## BreezyCooking

That's not what I meant at all VeraBlue, & certainly not with "disdain".

What I meant was that regardless of color or smell, I consider raw poultry/meat sitting in my fridge to be past its prime after 3 days.  It would be long gone before it had a chance to turn grey or smell.

I think that anyone here would realize that a raw piece of poultry that was sitting around so long that it had turned grey & smelled wasn't fit to eat.  That's what I found odd about your post.  I could be wrong, but I think the original poster was looking for time frames or distinctions that could be made long before the poultry was turning rotten, which is what I would take grey & smelly to be.

I'm sorry if you found my post offensive.


----------



## GB

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> I could be wrong, but I think the original poster was looking for time frames or distinctions that could be made long before the poultry was turning rotten


Actually the original posters question was "Any Way to Tell if Raw Chicken is Bad?"

I think grey & smelly would fit that bill.


----------



## thegrova

Bad or 'not bad' becomes a bit questionable as does degrees of 'freshness'.. I would go by the three day rule too.  Anything that was either slimy, smelt unusual, was discolored or had an unusual texture would be discarded, yes even if it was still within the best by date.  There are various degrees of food poisoning and it is too easy to suffer without the typical 'tummy upset' symptioms.  If there is any doubt I just throw it out!


----------



## YT2095

offer it to your cat, if they wont go near it, it`s bad!


----------



## rockettman

Ok, I have a question.  I had some chicken (about 7lbs.) that I put in the fridge, but accidently left the fridge door cracked (slightly).  My wife said the milk was room temperature the next morning.  I smelled the chicken and couldn't tell if it was bad or not so I just froze it.  If I defrost it can I still smell it to see if it was bad or should I just chunk it?


----------



## GB

It is trash. It the milk was room temp then so was the chicken and that is only safe for about 2 hours.


----------



## rockettman

Great - thanks for the fast reply


----------



## GB

My pleasure. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## rockettman

Thank you very much


----------



## jpmcgrew

Fridge temp is also important make sure its operating at the right temp.My rule is When in doubt throw it out.Its not worth the food poisoning at any price.


----------



## mozart

So to review........For our purposes, chicken should be considered "bad" and discarded for any of three reasons:

1. past the sell by date or over 3 days in your fridge. (sell by dates are not infallible by any stretch)

2.  Confirmed or suspected holding of the chicken for more than 2 hours above 40 degrees.  Generally you won't be able to actually confirm it, so if you are unsure,  send it bye bye.

3. Any off odor or color.  It is impossible to really tell how that chicken was held before you got it home.  If this occurs within the "sell by" date range, reputable stores will exchange or refund.


----------



## LEFSElover

how good's your nose


----------



## bkaye4

*chicken*

I do not like chicken and think it always smells gross.  What if it smells a little like sulfur?


----------



## JohnL

I've never sensed a sulfer smell from chicken before, but bad chicken really smells BAD!


----------



## MDJammin

I have a scanario for you.

During Hurricane Irene, I moved 5lbs of frozen chicken breast into the fridge to make room for buckets full of water to make huge ice blocks.  We were expecting power outage for the weekend.  Storm hit Sunday 2am the power goes out.  Power comes back on 10am Monday.  Because the chicken was frozen, and the fridge was never opened and I would assume the chicken didn't completely thaw.

I'm now 7 days from the time the power came back on and I remember the chicken.

I just cut it into cubes and no smell at all - but felt a bit slimmy.

Cook OR Toss it?


----------



## Kayelle

I would toss it myself, but there is sure to be someone who will say I'm wrong.


----------



## Andy M.

a day and a quarter without power would start the chicken well on its way to defrosting.  Seven days for defrosted chicken is too much.  I'd toss it.  

It probably took longer for the center of the package to defrost but don't try to second guess.


----------



## MDJammin

Yep, it's too sticky/slimmy for me to feel comfortable


----------



## dcSaute

>> Any surefire way to tell?

yup.  eat it.

if you get sick, it was bad chicken.


----------



## Claire

I may be wrong, I may be crazy, but when chicken is bad, I can smell it.  I mean really smell it.  Ugh!


----------



## Claire

And, yes, I've been through hurricanes and other stuff and had to start eating through my freezer.  Think about it.  We eat aged beef, right?  Have you ever eaten an aged chicken.  Start with the poultry.  Seriously, it will stink pretty quickly.


----------



## Claire

MD, given your circumstances (and yes, I've been there), it is always better safe than sorry.  You did great by filling the freezer.  Everyone should note that a full fridge and freezer are your very, very best friends in extended power outages.  When you think a storm is brewing in your area, IMMEDIATELY start filling bottles and any other vessel (i.e., tupperware and other type containers) with water and toss them in your fridge and freezer.  Your food will stay colder, longer, and you'll have that water should you need it.  

If the storm by-passes you, what are you out?  Use the extra water to water your plants.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cook a piece and feed it to your spouse. If you're still married by morning, the chicken is just fine.


----------

